# Pacman frog



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

has anyone heard of this before? what to do if it happens? my roomate has one and its hibernating and its like having a tank of dirt in the house, no life in the tank at all. he said its hibernating, and still alive and i believe him, i just was wondering if there is anything else to this.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

If the dirt gets too dry they will go into a deep sleep like hibernation. moisten the dirt and it will wake up


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

psychofish said:


> If the dirt gets too dry they will go into a deep sleep like hibernation. moisten the dirt and it will wake up


yeah? thats all it will take? also the tank is in a room that can get a bit cold...... id say about 50-60 at times... should we move him or is that not that big of a deal


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The tank should get no lower than the mid 70's at night and be around 80 durning the day, Under tank heaters work really well. just make sure its only on one half of its tank.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true. thanks man, ill move the tank, we actually poured water in there last night, and he woke up and ate like 3 mice. good to have him back around again haha.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

After you move the tank, Just make sure you keep his dirt moist and give him a shallow water dish to soak in and you will be fine.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

Nick G said:


> has anyone heard of this before? what to do if it happens? my roomate has one and its hibernating and its like having a tank of dirt in the house, no life in the tank at all. he said its hibernating, and still alive and i believe him, i just was wondering if there is anything else to this.


makesure ur tank is moist..put some wet moss in it or something..when it goes to hibernate it doesnt eat for about a month or 2..i use to own a albino one..about 9inch across..died cuz i turned off the heat when i moved..stupid move i did..

love those frogs..thinking about getting another one..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Hibernating, not hibernating...is there a difference?







J/K!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have always like those.
What do they eat besides mice?
Raw meat?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Generally you should feed them crickets. The mice aren't the easiest for the frog to digest. And gutloaded crickets can be way more nutritious. You can also go with things like horned worms and silk worms I'm guessing. Basically, a pacman frog will eat near anything.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah my roomate (whos frog it is) i believe used to feed crickets, but too many got loose and he got annoyed. i didnt know mice werent good for them. this guy (chomsky) is pretty damn big, id say 6" diameter at least. its funny because its always half burried so noone ever realizes how big he is until he comes out of the dirt. 
he is a cool frog, but when compared to the budget frog, which is the meanest thing in our house besides my Ps, the pacman frog only wins because its cooler looking. 
the budget frog is INSANE. its just like a green ball of hate.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Its actually unhealthy for them to eat mice all the time, if your roomate doesnt like crickets
get him superworms or something.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Superworms work too...

But yeah. I'd definitely look into horned worms. Get them as big as you can.

The issue with feeding mice is that there are a lot of things in the mouse that the frog will have issues digesting or not digest at all... Once in a while it's not a bad thing.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

They will also get very large fat deposites above their eyes and such.

Another once in awhile treat for them is a goldfish in their water dish


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Goldfish as we know are supper fatty as well.

You could do something like guppies instead and it'd be much better for the frog probably.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I never ran into any problems with goldfish, but I only gave them to my pac every 2-3 months


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

psychofish, is your frog interactive? whats his dimeanor like, does he just stay burried all day or no?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I no longer have my pac, but when I did it was lazy, it only came out of its dirt to eat when it was hungry. Even then she usually waited till the crix came past her. Then exploded out of the dirt to get them.


----------

